# Scalp Lipoma



## nc_coder (Nov 12, 2009)

What CPT would be used for Excision of a scalp lipoma?  The only thing close I found is the radical resection of scalp tumor and this is not it.   Should I just go to the excision of lesions?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 12, 2009)

I would look at 11420...

Per AMA:

When lipomas are excised from skin or subcutaneous tissue, it would be appropriate to utilize the integumentary system excision of benign lesion codes (11400-11446). When the lesions are located in deep subfascial or submuscular tissues, the appropriate code from the musculoskeletal system should be reported to describe the work entailed


----------



## jgf-CPC (Nov 12, 2009)

Rebecca is correct but make sure you look at the size of the lesion


----------

